# AMR Application - issue of omitting work history



## sfgiants650 (Aug 22, 2011)

hey guys, i'm in a dilemma:

I'm working on my EMT application to AMR and it asks me specifically on the app "Have you ever been fired or asked to resign from any job? If yes, please list employer, date, and reason below"

I was indeed fired from a job at a government-funded (i.e. large) company in clinical research at the end of 2009 for mostly punctuality issues. I was only into the job for 2-3 months and still under probation and it was my 1st job out of college. All my jobs after (including my current EMT job) can vouch for near-perfect attendance though, which is good.

I'm considering omitting it from my work history in the AMR app, but I'm worried it'll haunt me somehow in the future since omitting any info can be grounds for dismissal if they find out. I've read threads on this forum about omitting work history and I've been seeing responses from both sides, such as some companies that hire BG contractors can check social security and find out all your employment etc., while some companies don't go that far.  I'm wondering if AMR is a company that is very thorough in its background checks, especially since it asks me flat out in the app if I was fired before or not.

At the same time, I only worked 2-3 months at the company I was fired at, and if I mention that I was fired from it and in essence learned from my mistakes, I can hopefully still get an interview and explain more in detail. Plus, I'd be honest about it and not have to deal with that fear of "being caught."

As for gaps in employment, since it was my first job after college, I did quite a bit of traveling and settling back down at home, so I doubt the "gap in employment" would be an issue to be in question.

Sorry for the long post, but basically I'm asking (if anyone has any idea on the topic): How in-depth is AMR's BG check, should I omit or be honest since they specifically ask if I was fired in the past and might be thorough with the BG check?

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## Sandog (Aug 22, 2011)

I think, in order to answer your question, it might be a violation of the terms of agreement for this website, ie. borders on legal advice.


----------



## BEorP (Aug 22, 2011)

sfgiants650 said:


> hey guys, i'm in a dilemma:
> 
> I'm working on my EMT application to AMR and it asks me specifically on the app "Have you ever been fired or asked to resign from any job? If yes, please list employer, date, and reason below"
> 
> ...



Don't lie or mislead them. What you are asking about isn't simply omitting a job you had for a few months and moved on from. This is about omitting a job you were fired from so you can lie about having been fired. Integrity is important especially for EMS personnel who practise without direct supervision. Be honest.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Aug 22, 2011)

*own up to your mistakes*

They are asking a question on a Job Application and you want to lie. Think about that for a minute, then think of what a potential employer would think about it.

AMR is big on honesty, lying is not just grounds for dismissal, its guaranteed.


----------



## Sandog (Aug 22, 2011)

Without giving advice, to answer untruthfully will send the wrong message to your brain. Even if it works out, the wrong choice will set precedence in your mental compass and may lead you down the wrong path when bigger choices are called for. Seems small now, but small choices now will determine the bigger choices you make later. Your call...


----------



## medicdan (Aug 22, 2011)

If you were an employer, and had the choice between an applicant with a spotless employment history and someone who was fired from a job for timeliness less than two years ago, who would you decide on? 

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Aug 22, 2011)

emt.dan said:


> If you were an employer, and had the choice between an applicant with a spotless employment history and someone who was fired from a job for timeliness less than two years ago, who would you decide on?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk



what if said employer had the choice between a liar and an honest person? 

if you got fired because you repeatedly did not get to work on time you need to face the consequences of your actions. (coming from some one who has been fired, and has an arrest record, and a job as an emt on a 911 ambulance)

I don't think lying to someone on your first meeting (especially a future employer) is a good thing.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Aug 22, 2011)

Sandog said:


> Even if it works out, the wrong choice will set precedence in your mental compass and may lead you down the wrong path when bigger choices are called for. Seems small now, but small choices now will determine the bigger choices you make later.



or
"...beware the dark side. Anger, fear, aggression. The dark side of the Force are they. Easily they flow, quick to join you in a fight. If once you start down the dark path, forever will it dominate your destiny. Consume you it will..."


----------



## Sandog (Aug 22, 2011)

beano said:


> or
> "...beware the dark side. Anger, fear, aggression. The dark side of the Force are they. Easily they flow, quick to join you in a fight. If once you start down the dark path, forever will it dominate your destiny. Consume you it will..."



Very Yodish of you  Then again strong messages exist in that wonderful story that will endure time. 

Hmmm Babble I must...


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 22, 2011)

emt.dan said:


> If you were an employer, and had the choice between an applicant with a spotless employment history and someone who was fired from a job for timeliness less than two years ago, who would you decide on?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk




The implicit assumption is all else being equal...


----------



## DrParasite (Aug 22, 2011)

my resume and job history has almost always omitted jobs.  I never put that I worked for a transport company back in 2004 for a few months before taking an office job in NYC.  and my side jobs don't always go on my job application.

and my job in retail while I was in high school never goes into any current job application.

has it hurt my chances of getting a job?  never.

that all being said, if the job is less than 2 years ago, or less than 5 years old, they will find out, especially if it shows a gap in your work history.  maybe not that you were fired, but they can find out that you worked for a certain company, and then question why you didn't list it on your application.

Also, legally, an employer cannot give the reason you were terminated, only start dates and end dates.  in fact, I don't think they can even say if you are terminated or not.

So I won't give you any advice, only information.  what you chose to do with it is up to you.


----------



## silver (Aug 22, 2011)

I would leave it in, but be prepared to talk about it (specifically how you aren't that person anymore and how you changed).


----------



## dstevens58 (Aug 22, 2011)

I would rather miss out on a job being honest in all things, than tend to mislead an employer by a lie (which is what an omission of truth is).

I was up front and honest about some experimentation with marijuana back in the 70's (hey, I was young and stupid), but still will pass background checks and polygraphs (if done) about my history since.

I've enjoyed a military career, a career in law enforcement (now retired) and beginning a new career and can say I've been honest in all questions asked on an application.


----------



## AlphaButch (Aug 22, 2011)

As an employer, this would be something I would expect you to disclose. If discovered at any time and it was hidden, it would mean instant termination. It sounds like the normal first job out of college routine, and wouldn't phase me if it was disclosed on the application though. It's rare to find someone who hasn't screwed up at least once. Time also plays a factor, being less than 3 years ago, it will come up on the average background check (if it was a legit job - taxes, etc). Just point out what you learned, how you've changed (having proof of that is a +). Turn the experience into a selling point in an interview. Not all employers are the same; some will see it as normal human growth, some will be nitpicky about it.

If this happened 5+ years ago, I would disclose the info if asked (on the application or in person). 

Losing a short term job over 5 years ago would not influence my hiring decision in the present, unless you don't have anything else on there, or it's part of a history of bad.


----------



## sfgiants650 (Aug 22, 2011)

thanks for the info guys, I've had a near perfect punctual record at my job after that, and the EMT job I work at I've never been late. I'm going to disclose it.


----------



## firetender (Aug 23, 2011)

*Probation you said?*

My understanding of probation is it's more like a *no-fault trial period* where your employer considers whether or not to bring you on board more permanently. 

There are many factors that go in to a decision to end the probation and dissolve any promise of offer of which tardiness could have only been one factor. If indeed you were on probation (and preferably can document it -- do you have your acceptance letter, dated appropriately?) than a simple "The company chose not to take me on." would suffice.

DISCLAIMER: The above is not to be construed as anything more than a personal interpretation of a word and a fantasy about an incomplete picture.


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Aug 23, 2011)

Best to bring out the truth, and its not like the people that will be looking at you will be perfect, they will have more respect for someone that is honest and upfront then someone that tries to hide something and is later on caught and now thought to be deceitful, especially when it comes to a job like EMS where a lot of trust is bestowed on you. I know many people that work for AMR and some of them have their own pasts that they have had to own up to but they are still working at AMR today.


----------

